# Out of the mouth of a 4 yr. old.....lol



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 17, 2008)

First, a little history.  I have mentioned that we had a bull that we had slaughtered back in September, I think.  Well, my sister told a little white lie to my son, that T-Bone had gone off to get married and that is why he is no longer at her house.  

Well, my son asked me the other day, "Mom, why did you want to get another baby calf?"  I told him to raise him and let him get big and then we were going to take him to the slaughter house and have him butchered and eat his meat.  He asked what a slaughter house was and I told him.  He then states, "Well, when BarBQ grows up big, then we are going to take him to that "house" and have him butchered."   LOL

Yesterday, my DH was making burgers to cook and my son is watching his dad prepare and cook the burgers.  He tells my DH, "Dad, do you know that burgers are beef and that beef comes from cows?"  My DH said that yes he knows this.  My son then says, "I think that this beef came from T-Bone, before he went off and got married."    LOL    

My DH was telling me this story and was laughing so hard.  He is only 4 and doesn't "quite" get the meaning of butchering yet.....LOL

He will learn, one day.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 17, 2008)

that lil rascal is smarter than you think.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats good!!



A friend and his daughter had just picked up some rabbits from the sale barn. A guy at the gas station commented on her "cute little bunnies". I guess he about fell over when the sweet little girl smiled at him and said, "we are going to take them home and eat them!"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 17, 2008)

It's amazing what kids understand. My girls have grownup with the idea of butchering animals and it's no big deal to them but, do a surgery on a cow and your hurting the cow!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 18, 2008)

kids can see an learn alot on farms.


----------



## m.holloway (Dec 18, 2008)

for sure, I wish that I could have raised my kids on a farm. I was raised in the city, And my kids were too. Even though I'm country at heart, don't ask me why. But since 89 we moved to inverness, fl. and thats as country my hubby will get.


----------

